
Apple's new anti-tracking feature in Safari takes toll - walterbell
https://adage.com/article/digital/apple-s-itp-2-starting-a-huge-impact-advertisers/315476/
======
exabrial
> "For example, someone who visits Nike's website can't be targeted elsewhere
> on the web, such as Google search or the New York Times website."

Do I even feel the the slightest tinge of sorrow about this: No.

------
King-Aaron
Obviously AdAge's intended readership benefits heavily from invasive user
tracking, and while the whole article seems framed as a 'woe is me' piece, I
struggle to feel any empathy with it.

------
anotheryou
Did they row back with 12.0.1?

We used cross domain cookies in a legit way and with 12.0.1 things work again.

Legitimate use: Save a state while moving to another domain for verified SSL
and payment. Luckily there are alternative ways to keep a session.

------
tinus_hn
Amusing how they complain that the first version, which they circumvented, was
then superseded by a more stringent version which they can’t circumvent. Truly
a tragedy of Shakespearean proportions.

------
ionised
I was smiling the whole time I was reading this.

------
PlutoIsAPlanet
Such a shame.

